# Aftercare for healing traumatic fracture



## kjstearns (May 7, 2010)

Patient had fracture of femur head, is now presenting for aftercare. Would you use V54.15 for Aftercare for healing traumatic fracture of upper leg? 
Or V54.13 for Aftercare for healing traumatic fracture of hip? We are having a debate in my office about this 

Thanks for any help!!
Kirsten, CPC


----------



## kmhall (May 7, 2010)

*Femur Head*

I think you could use either.  The femur is a thigh bone that extends from the hip to the knee.  So the head is at the thigh/hip area but still the upper leg.  Just my opinion.


----------



## serhaug (May 19, 2010)

*need more information*

Is your doc documenting follow up traumatic hip fracture or follow up traumatic femoral head fracture? Remember each note has to stand alone and you have to code based on dictation. If he is documenting femur, then it's upper leg; if hip, it's hip.

Serine, CPC


----------

